

GameTech lecture: Designing and Evaluating Reusable Components - JabavuAdams
http://mollyrocket.com/873

======
JabavuAdams
For the quick summary, go to 42:00 on the audio, and slide 43.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Awesome! A good insight into the complexities of writing reusable libraries.
While he talks about game development, the problem seen in GD is much more
intense than things seen in application development. However the same concepts
apply and this definitely helps with the problems I've been having at work
with API designs.

If you plan on writing a framework of any sort, listen to this :)

